# water heater



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

hi i have a question i just installed my water heater a couple hours ago and I'm not getting any hot water


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

balavarado889 said:


> hi i have a question i just installed my water heater a couple hours ago and I'm not getting any hot water


Hahahahahhahahahahahahhhhhhaaaahahahahahah.....no...


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Did you turn it on.??gas or electric


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

its electric


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

whats so funny?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

balavarado889 said:


> whats so funny?


Can't read the Front page???


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

if your not going to answer my question then don't reply at all!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

you screwed up. you should have bought a HOT water heater. then it would have worked. now you might as well call a licensed plumber and have it done properly.:yes:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Www.diychatroom.com, or call a licensed plumber if you don't know about it?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

balavarado889 said:


> if your not going to answer my question then don't reply at all!!!!!!!!


you= us= :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

i did buy a hot water heater


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

U have it wired wrong. You have to tape the red wire to the hot side of the water heater and the black one gets taped to the cold side and the ground wraps around the drain thing at the bottom


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

why dont you ask the professionals at the place where you bought it? or are they as good as you at plumbing?:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

You turn the power on before the water is in it. Heats up faster that way.


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

is it suppose to make a noise?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

balavarado889 said:


> hi i have a question i just installed my water heater a couple hours ago and I'm not getting any hot water


You technically didn't ask a question. I'll help anyways, even though you aren't a plumber, yet on a professionals only site. You need to take the t&p off and plug it, they are useless. I think that is where your hot water is going.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

balavarado889 said:


> if your not going to answer my question then don't reply at all!!!!!!!!


You brought a cold water heater instead of hot water one..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> why dont you ask the professionals at the place where you bought it? or are they as good as you at plumbing?:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Stop it... now can't stop laughing..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

balavarado889 said:


> i did buy a hot water heater


Oh... so you stolen it???


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

balavarado889 said:


> is it suppose to make a noise?


it depends. i just installed one of those talking water heaters in my house. is yours one of the new talking ones?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

balavarado889 said:


> is it suppose to make a noise?


Nope. If it did that then its messed. For your own safety call a plumber.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

balavarado889 said:


> is it suppose to make a noise?


Mine sounds a little like a saxophone. I think you are fine. It's the flux capacitor working at optimum efficiency.


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

nope


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

You probably burnt the wh you better call a professional licensed plumber tonight


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

thats why i was concern because its not making any noise


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i just talked to my main service technician. he guarantees that you bought the wrong heater. you didnt calculate the ground water temps and therefor it wont work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I cant believe how rude and unhelpful everyone on this site is.


First off, turn the power off. Then your going to want to drain all the water out. After its empty, turn on the power then open your water supply valve. You probably did it backwards resulting in a tripped safety float switch inside the integral trap.


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

well is the same one as the old we we had


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

chonkie said:


> You technically didn't ask a question. I'll help anyways, even though you aren't a plumber, yet on a professionals only site. You need to take the t&p off and plug it, they are useless. I think that is where your hot water is going.


Just in case you really are as dumb as it seems, please DO NOT remove the t&p and plug it.


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

yes i know, i know I'm not a professional but i just registered to get advise from the professional im not a plumber I'm just a pregnant women trying to figure it whats wrong with my water heater


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Just in case you really are as dumb as it seems, please DO NOT remove the t&p and plug it.


whats a t&p? is that like when i do a job and it is time and paterials?:blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

balavarado889 said:


> thats why i was concern because its not making any noise


Why are you still here?? You're not even a plumber!??


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

For the safety of your kid call a plumber ASAP. That's 220volts going to that heater.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

The Internet is a vast and magical land that stretches from the farthest points in space time. Full of untold amounts of information on any subject you can think of. You can find answers to even the most difficult questions. 


It's just not likely going to be in this particular dark corner of the Internet that you will find what you seek.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Please don't do anything these guys say to do except to call a licensed plumber so you don't kill yourselves or your kid


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

wow, 4 pages into this and we havent come up with a solution. you are gonna have to find a really good plumber to figure this one out.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Look up what you seek to know on you tube they even have video!


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

yes thank you very much ill just contact a plumber and leave this site i didn't know how rude people were really sad


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

balavarado889 said:


> yes thank you very much ill just contact a plumber and leave this site i didn't know how rude people were really sad[/QUOTE
> your welcome, glad we could help.:laughing:


----------



## balavarado889 (Nov 6, 2014)

i was not talking to you thanks for nothing i can't believe how ignorant people are ill have you in my prayers, god bless you


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

balavarado889 said:


> i was not talking to you thanks for nothing i can't believe how ignorant people are ill have you in my prayers, god bless you


We are all being saved~


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

balavarado889 said:


> yes thank you very much ill just contact a plumber and leave this site i didn't know how rude people were really sad


In the interest of full disclosure, they have barely scratched the surface of their rudeness. You were lucky. They are much worse with each other. 

Hopefully you recognize the replies as the sarcastic humor and warning sign they were intended to be. Under no circumstances should a water heater be installed or serviced by anyone other than a properly trained and licensed plumbing professional. Contrary to YouTube, the DIY Network, and HGTV, some things are not safe for homeowners to do themselves. Water heaters are chief among them.

If you insist on monkeying with a device that could injure or kill you and your family, you can't say you were not warned.


----------

